# Rachel Ray



## southernlawfeeder (Oct 26, 2005)

Just running at the mouth tonight.

I rarely watch Letterman, but flipped by at the beginning of the show and they were talking about cooking, caught my attention. Rachel Ray, of the Food Network, is about to be on. I'm a big Food Network fan, and have always found her somewhat attractive (albeit a tad too perky at times). She's apparently put on a few pounds recently; either way, she's not skinny. So I'm waiting to see her, with baited breath.

And the verdict is: 

Hmm, well they didn't have her walk out, just opened with her and Dave standing behind a cooking surface (making salmon I believe). Would love to get a closer look at her figure  Would also love for her to indulge a bit more over there at the Food Network.

Quote from her just now...."I eat and I sleep...I'm very turtle like."

Not a bad looking turtle!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 26, 2005)

As a avid Food Network fan, I think have had similar FA-thoughts. But, alas, Rachel Ray seems to be locked in at "almost chubby" status. In the 3 years of me watching the Food Network, secretly hoping to flip to her program to find that she has finally passed into a pleasing plumpness, she doesn't seem to have gained an ounce.

And what's worse, is she seems to be getting progressively more scatter-brained, aloof, plastic and neurotic...in a sorority-stereotype sort of way. That being said, even if she was plumper, she'd probably fall into the Anna Nicole Smith catagory. 

But, she is growing in popularity, and even the Times ran an article on her culinary influence. So, maybe I judge too quickly.

Jay West Coast


----------



## altered states (Oct 27, 2005)

She's way cute, one of the few thinner chicks I lust after. She'd have to agree to wear a muzzle, though, both while we're doing it and when she's cooking me dinner afterwards.


----------



## southernlawfeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe I'm more forgiving than most, but I'd hesitate before I was as critical as you guys. I recognize that she's certainly uber-perky, and she clearly does not come off as a Nobel winner. But, I watched her an hour ago for a bit, making steak and potatoes, and even without her (limited) curves, it wasn't half bad. 

I like to assume that if you got to cook with her in person, instead of with her TV persona, it might be alot more low key. If nothing else, she certainly does not belong in the same class as Anna Nicole. Now THERE was a woman for which the mute button was invented for.

As far as Food Network personalities, beyond aesthetics, I'm partial to Alton Brown...a fellow Georgian.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 27, 2005)

southernlawfeeder said:


> As far as Food Network personalities, beyond aesthetics, I'm partial to Alton Brown...a fellow Georgian.




Alton Brown kicks ass!


JWC


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 27, 2005)

Rachael Ray talks with her hands and giggles too much. And her butt is very out of proportion with the rest of her body (not that having a big butt is a problem or anything).



Alton Brown is my guru.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2005)

I think she is really pretty and her recipes are really tasty. She may be too thin for some but as much as I prefer the larger figure there's no getting over her smile.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh this is a funny thread...y'all made me smile. First the girl is a cute ditz. I always think it is false cuteness, sort of like Dolly Parton, but there is NO way she falls into the Anna Nichole brainless category. And Alton is just as fakey cute/funny in his own way.

I'll take Mario Batali and Paula Deen over them both!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 27, 2005)

Gaining Gourmet said:


> Rachael Ray talks with her hands and giggles too much. And her butt is very out of proportion with the rest of her body (not that having a big butt is a problem or anything).
> 
> 
> 
> Alton Brown is my guru.




Well if out of proportion butts, giggling, and talking with hands are issues for you, you'd best stay clear of me. 

 I had no idea I was THAT annoying.


----------



## southernlawfeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, ok, ok...

I've digested what everyone's said, and I can deal with it. 

AnnMarie and Rachel Ray can come over to my place and make a feast this weekend. I'll just have to come to terms with it. 

Hold on a sec............................................................................................................................................

Just was daydreaming about...cooking...with those two.


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 27, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Well if out of proportion butts, giggling, and talking with hands are issues for you, you'd best stay clear of me.
> 
> I had no idea I was THAT annoying.






They are issues for me in that they draw my attention so much so that I don't know what the hell she's cooking. I had a math professor once who punctuated all his sentences with "umm." Once it was brought to my attention, going to class was futile as it was all I could pay attention to.


What annoys me about Rachael Ray is that she calls small sandwiches "sammies" and calls extra virgin olive oil "evoo." You might think calling it evoo would save valuable time...except that 80% of the time she says "extra virgin olive oil" directly after for clarification.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 28, 2005)

Gaining Gourmet said:


> They are issues for me in that they draw my attention so much so that I don't know what the hell she's cooking. I had a math professor once who punctuated all his sentences with "umm." Once it was brought to my attention, going to class was futile as it was all I could pay attention to.
> 
> 
> What annoys me about Rachael Ray is that she calls small sandwiches "sammies" and calls extra virgin olive oil "evoo." You might think calling it evoo would save valuable time...except that 80% of the time she says "extra virgin olive oil" directly after for clarification.



Not to mention these facts too:

A) she made fried buffalo chicken bites and claimed it was healthier than wings. They're both deep fried in oil!
B) her cheap ingredients often include argula, prosciutto, and pecorino
C) the evoo thing and her use of yum-o. 
D) at least she's not Sandra Lee of Semi homemade fame. That woman made an three cheese sauce using velveeta and jarred alfredo. I still shudder to this day.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> D) at least she's not Sandra Lee of Semi homemade fame. That woman made an three cheese sauce using velveeta and jarred alfredo. I still shudder to this day.



Heh! Sondra Lee cracks me up. One time she made this lovely, light lemon chiffon cake, and announced that she was going to "drizzle" lemon cream sauce on it.... cut to a minute later, and the cake is just _drowning_ in the stuff - there wasn't a centimeter of the cake peeking out from under the sauce - and it looked like it had to weigh 5 lbs.! Not exactly the light summer dessert she'd envisioned.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2005)

Ladies for a good cook who is easy on the eyes I LOVE _Tyler Florence_!!

Oh he can cook for me anyday. His show is Food 911 and I just love it!










Of course Paul Dean cracks me up. Rachel Ray talks to much these days.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


>



Oh my god, Tyler. I lub him. :smitten:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Oh my god, Tyler. I lub him. :smitten:



Yes I think all the ladies LUB Tyler!!!!! I know I do!:smitten:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 28, 2005)

Gaining Gourmet said:


> You might think calling it evoo would save valuable time...except that 80% of the time she says "extra virgin olive oil" directly after for clarification.



That is beyond irritating. I can't watch her show. She is much too hyper. 

As cooking shows go, I'm more of a Nigella Lawson person.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 28, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> That is beyond irritating. I can't watch her show. She is much too hyper.
> 
> As cooking shows go, I'm more of a Nigella Lawson person.



Oh I adore Nigella  She has the right attitude...and I love when she is grabbing leftovers out of the fridge in the dark!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> That is beyond irritating. I can't watch her show. She is much too hyper.
> 
> As cooking shows go, I'm more of a Nigella Lawson person.



Nigella is a completely unapologetic hedonist - she's wonderful!


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 29, 2005)

I like Rachel Ray. I think she's cute! I agree she does say a few things that grate (evoo) but they don't put me off enough to stop watching her show. I've made several of her recipes and can't recall any that I didn't like. The exaggerated talking with hands and the extreme perkiness amuse me for some reason. 

I think Tyler Florence is my favorite Chef/Host. His dishes are good, he doesn't have any annoying habits (that I've noticed), and he is really easy on the eyes. Simply put, the guy is a babe. I TIVO both his "Food 911" and "How To Boil Water" shows.

I also like Ina Garten (lovely bbw) - the "Barefoot Contessa", Giada De Laurentiis - "Everyday Italian", and Bobby Flay - "Boy Meets Grill" & "Barbecue With Bobby Flay". I Also Tivo all of their shows and then skim to watch them cook the recipes I'm interested in.

I'd say I'm a Food Network addict. My TIVO gets a workout on that channel. I love it because I can watch what I want of all of these shows at my leisure. I also don't have to tune in to the network and take a chance of seeing that _troll on crack_, Emeril Lagasse. I think the guy is a great chef with great recipes, (I use his "Louisiana Real & Rustic" cookbook all the time), but I cannot stand to see him on TV. In my opinion he has taken showboat (HAM) to a new level. He skeeves me out.

Alton Brown, Michael Chiarello, Mario Batali, and Jamie Oliver get an honorable mention.


----------



## William (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Jeannie

I never watch her cooking show, but love her 40 in a day show. The most perkiest person I have seen  Good to see a woman on TV going gaga over food and not ashamed about it


I do like The Barefoot Contessa cooking show.

William


----------



## missaf (Oct 29, 2005)

Tyler Florence has been one of my favorites since he started_ Food 911_. I'm so glad they brought back _How to Boil Water _with him at the helm! I loved the previous version, but this one is more useful. Anyway, Tyler Florence is pretty easy to stare at, too 

Alton Brown is hands down my favorite because he teaches you why you cook the way you do. I love the themed shows and the jokes that fall into other areas, and every recipe I've tried I make on a regular basis now, even the _Good Eats Turkey_. My son also loves his show and is in the kitchen with me cooking every day, trying more foods than he ever has before because he calls them "_Good Eats_". He's even eating eggplant and casseroles with broccoli that he hated untli he saw this show! 

Rachel Ray does have some grating qualities, but she seems practical, and really enjoys what she does. I don't like her $40 a Day show, because the prices are wrong. I followed several of her shows and then went to the websites, and the prices were all inflated. I just don't believe them anymore.

Ina Garten seemed a little snooty to me at first, but now I love her show, and as a fat woman, she's nice to look at 

I miss Ming Tsai. His show was fun and had me trying new flavors and I learned alot from him. I tried three times to go to his restaurant, and my ex cancelled the reservations every time  Maybe someday...


----------



## adam (Oct 29, 2005)

Barefoot Contessa or if you like gray haired women Paula Dean.
My wife is constantly watching food network...I can't take it for long...I just don't find watching people cook all day exciting at all...I hate all reality tv shows too...oh....food network....there is a show with a woman that looks like Natalie Portman...she is very skinny...I forgot what my point was going to be...watching the movie Twister on TBS...never mind.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2005)

Missa, I believe Ming Tsai still has a show on PBS. Another chubby food network star I miss is David Rosengarten. His show really did teach me things and I miss his sarcasm upon my screen. You would think I would like Alton Brown but he seems to be a bit too smarmy.


----------



## southernlawfeeder (Oct 29, 2005)

The Natalie Portman-esque host referred to is Giada De Laurentiis, host of Everyday Italian. While anything but a bbw, she is beautiful. Between her looks, the lighting of the show, and the somewhat exotic nature of the cooking (true Italian), this is an aesthetically pleasing show.

Just imagine if she ate a bit more of the many cheeses she cooks with  Perhaps as she gets a bit older, a few curves will creep up on her with the years.


----------



## missaf (Oct 29, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Missa, I believe Ming Tsai still has a show on PBS. Another chubby food network star I miss is David Rosengarten. His show really did teach me things and I miss his sarcasm upon my screen. You would think I would like Alton Brown but he seems to be a bit too smarmy.



Thank you! I found the local listing for Simply Ming. It looks great! Rosengarten's set was so stark, the metal and the white... I couldn't watch it for too long. That and his sarcasm didn't sit well with me, lol!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 29, 2005)

southernlawfeeder said:


> The Natalie Portman-esque host referred to is Giada De Laurentiis, host of Everyday Italian. While anything but a bbw, she is beautiful. Between her looks, the lighting of the show, and the somewhat exotic nature of the cooking (true Italian), this is an aesthetically pleasing show.
> 
> Just imagine if she ate a bit more of the many cheeses she cooks with  Perhaps as she gets a bit older, a few curves will creep up on her with the years.



I thought she looked like Natalie as well!!!! I love Rachael Ray,b ut she gets annoying at times. My heart sputters for Mario though (Bobby Flay a close second)


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 29, 2005)

William said:


> Hi Jeannie
> 
> I never watch her cooking show, but love her 40 in a day show. The most perkiest person I have seen  Good to see a woman on TV going gaga over food and not ashamed about it
> 
> ...



Hi William! 
I've watched her $40 a day show a few times but my Food Channel time is so packed with shows that I can get recipes from, I don't have a lot of time for that one. I do love to travel so if I catch her somewhere I'm interested in visiting, I'll stop to watch. One thing that bugs me about that show though is her stingy tipping! I guess she's paying 15% of the bill but when you have people waiting on you, I believe you should tip an absolute minimum of a dollar, even when the bill is only $3.00. She'll get something that costs $3.00 and tip 45 cents. I _realize_ the point of the show is to show you can travel and eat cheaply, but it still bothers me a little. I enjoy tipping well for good service and dislike seeing people _stiff the staff_. 

Once on a trip with my mother we stopped in a restaurant so she could get a cup of coffee. I think the bill was 60 cents. She left a freaking DIME. Ok, so technically it was more than 15% but come on! That is just rude. I told her to keep her dime and threw down a dollar. She was mad at me for 30 miles! lol. I asked her why it upset her so much that I tipped the waitress what I thought was an appropriate amount. She said she wanted to go back and get the dollar because the restaurant had a huge photo of George Bush on the wall and it offended her to have to look at him while she was in there! LOL Good grief, that wasn't the waitress' fault! My mother is a notorious lousy tipper. I think her senses being offended by GB was just an excuse! 




> I miss Ming Tsai. His show was fun and had me trying new flavors and I learned alot from him. I tried three times to go to his restaurant, and my ex cancelled the reservations every time Maybe someday...



Missaf, I don't know who this person is. I'll have to do some research to see if I can find his show here. I'm intrigued.


----------



## missaf (Oct 30, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Missaf, I don't know who this person is. I'll have to do some research to see if I can find his show here. I'm intrigued.



www.ming.com


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link Missaf! I browsed the site and really enjoyed it. He has some very interesting recipes. I love Asian food but I rarely cook it. I need some good (easy) recipes to try. My last attempt at Dim Sum left a little to be desired. It was very labor intensive and didn't taste near as good as what I have had out in restaurants. I'll definitely check out his show. :eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Nov 1, 2005)

missaf said:


> ...
> Alton Brown is hands down my favorite because he teaches you why you cook the way you do. I love the themed shows and the jokes that fall into other areas, and every recipe I've tried I make on a regular basis now, even the _Good Eats Turkey_. My son also loves his show and is in the kitchen with me cooking every day, trying more foods than he ever has before because he calls them "_Good Eats_". He's even eating eggplant and casseroles with broccoli that he hated untli he saw this show!



Alton Brown's Good Eats (and I have his Cookbook: one of them at least) and Iron Chef (the original) are two of my favorite FoodTV programs. I have tried several of his recipes and most are absolutely wonderful. I would have to warn about two:

His meatloaf (don't try this with the food processor grind method) It will fall apart into a million pieces. I have yet to try it with my meat grinder or pre-ground. The best meatloaf recipe I've prepared in my opinion is Paul Prudhomme's Cajun meatloaf.

His corn dogs. (the 3 tablespoons of salt in the cookbook is a typo; believe me *GACK sputter*)

Rumbeard


----------



## missaf (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have a food processor, but I did make the meatloaf with store ground sirloin and beef. It was SO good! That's the only kinda meatloaf we make around here :0


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 2, 2005)

I hate using pre-ground beef. I always try to buy meat as close to the live animal as possible, using the logic that the closer you are to the original, the less tinkering that's been done to it. The only pre-packed ground that I will eat is sirloin, but I only buy it when I have to. I prefer to go to the grocery store I used to work at. The meat department there will grind any piece of beef I want without complaint. That means a lot to me.

Since we're talking about tv chefs, I miss Martin Yan. Does he still do a show? I used to watch him all the time on PBS or TLC or something.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 4, 2005)

Rachel Ray,
She's a great cook. I like watching the food network because I don't know how to cook and you know its a good tip to watch the Food Network when you don't know how to cook. I've noticed some bulge on her I was wondering if she was expecting a baby because she's always been in shape and hasn't had a misplaced figureWhich I like to call when a person's figure is not the way it used to be. But yeah she has been packing on the pounds lately I think she looks good with a few extra pounds on her.


----------



## KeKe (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm going to marry Alton Brown. I've known this ever since I saw him smoke a salmon with a box, two skewers, a hot plate, and some saw dust. 

I'm not too fond of Rachel Ray. She talks entirely too much for me...and most of the time it's not about food.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

KeKe said:


> I'm not too fond of Rachel Ray. She talks entirely too much for me...and most of the time it's not about food.




Yes! Exactly!



JWC


----------

